# small yellow colored fish



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

The wife thinks we need some small yellow colored fish. They need to be about the size of mature Cardinal, and Rummynose tetras. They must be non aggressive, and not fin nippers. Also not bother plants.








See why I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+2855+952&pcatid=952

Golden White Cloud (Tanichthys albonubes)

Note that these are the "golden" variety, there is also a whiter White Cloud. Mine are more yellow than the LiveAquaria photo shows. Up close, the red fins with white edges are quite striking.

From AqAdvisor.com:
Recommended temperature range: 46.4 - 77 F. [Display in Celsius]
Recommended pH range: 6 - 8.
Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH.

-ObiQuiet


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

If you could go slightly larger, I'd say golden ram cichlids. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

tiger endlers, yellow tail guppies, lemon tetras, +1 on gold rams


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Golden Dwarf honey gourami. Slightly larger than what you want but nice bright yellow. Or you could go down the boring road with some bright yellow platy.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Any of the blue-eyed rainbows. P. Gertrudea a favorite.


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Golden ram:









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## cichlid guy (Sep 30, 2014)

The 24kt gold clouds look good in large groups around 12 or more, I had a 40g with 12 in there with guppies and what not makes for an impressive shoal!


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

Researched tons of fish, and finally decided. We are going with Gold White Clouds. They seem to fit the bill nicely.
Thank you everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't forget WCM are stream fish so provide some current for them to swim through


----------

